# Just Finished My Shelby Flying Cloud



## rodeo1988 (Feb 21, 2016)

just finished my shelby 


 can't wait to ride it next Sunday for my Birthday the 28th I will be 28, happens only one time in life ,,lol


----------



## rodeo1988 (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm rodeo bull riding guy but I like bicycles too and the old birds accessories


----------



## rodeo1988 (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## rodeo1988 (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## rollfaster (Feb 21, 2016)

That bike is awesome, love Shelbys in americicolor. Nice job.


----------



## rodeo1988 (Feb 21, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> That bike is awesome, love Shelbys in americicolor. Nice job.



THANKS


----------



## rocketman (Feb 21, 2016)

rodeo1988 said:


> View attachment 288196



That bike pop's! Needs more color , don't you think?


----------



## vincev (Feb 21, 2016)

WOW ! Lookin good !!


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 21, 2016)

Very nice job! Love the accessories. Where did you find those pedals, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## rodeo1988 (Feb 21, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Very nice job! Love the accessories. Where did you find those pedals, if you don't mind my asking?



I bought them on ebay and I have it other set I buy it them here but I need the shafts reproduction tear drop pedals shafts won't fit but torrington meteor 3 will


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 21, 2016)

rodeo1988 said:


> I bought them on ebay and I have it other set I buy it them here but I need the shafts reproduction tear drop pedals shafts won't fit but torrington meteor 3 will



Do you have a link to the item on ebay?


----------



## rodeo1988 (Feb 21, 2016)

rocketman said:


> That bike pop's! Needs more color , don't you think?



Well the colors supposed be red and blue to match originals color, but look's like more orange and blue light I didn't painted I only paint the fenders, 15 years experience guy shop paint the rest, local to me,


----------



## rodeo1988 (Feb 21, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Do you have a link to the item on ebay?



I don't this is the ones I bought on ebay last year, so no link sorry


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 21, 2016)

rodeo1988 said:


> I don't this is the ones I bought on ebay last year, so no link sorry



Thanks just the same, bike is a beauty!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 21, 2016)

Looks great but don't let those birds poop on that fresh paint


----------



## tech549 (Feb 22, 2016)

nice!!!


----------



## rodeo1988 (Feb 22, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Looks great but don't let those birds poop on that fresh paint[/QUOTE I think that's a good trick, The poop will preserved the paint fresh under Lol


----------



## catfish (Feb 22, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## rodeo1988 (Feb 22, 2016)

catfish said:


> Very nice!



THANK you  catfish


----------



## rodeo1988 (Feb 22, 2016)

tech549 said:


> nice!!!



Thank you


----------



## rodeo1988 (Feb 22, 2016)

vincev said:


> WOW ! Lookin good !!



Thank you


----------



## wolfmanradio (Feb 22, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Very nice job! Love the accessories. Where did you find those pedals, if you don't mind my asking?



*HERE* is the eBay search link to those pedals. Hope that helps.


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 22, 2016)

wolfmanradio said:


> *HERE* is the eBay search link to those pedals. Hope that helps.



Thanks wolfman!


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 22, 2016)

You need to find a parade to ride that beauty in!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Feb 23, 2016)

Wow    Nice Shelby   but perhaps Im a rookie  My questions are as follows   Why two horn bottons    And what does the Delta battery can power Im stumped  Very nice chrome and shock eaze front end  Unique pedals  and paint to boot   Johns tires are always a nice touch  All you need is the shoc eaze decal to finish off the front end  If they are out there   ALL THE BEST  RUDY C FAIRFAX CALIF


----------



## rodeo1988 (Feb 23, 2016)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> Wow    Nice Shelby   but perhaps Im a rookie  My questions are as follows   Why two horn bottons    And what does the Delta battery can power Im stumped  Very nice chrome and shock eaze front end  Unique pedals  and paint to boot   Johns tires are always a nice touch  All you need is the shoc eaze decal to finish off the front end  If they are out there   ALL THE BEST  RUDY C FAIRFAX CALIF



It was coming like that when I bought it 2 delta horn inside the tank and the Delta battery box power the 2 horn I  bought  from my daddy in law friend he was news paper delivery in NY with this bicycle in the 50's  and was coming with 2 Wald basket hanging on the back carrier I will try posted pictures later how it was when I buy it, And how the shock-eaze decals looks like I never see it?


----------

